# Bemba fry



## BLKHWK (Jun 6, 2008)

Just put my bemba fry in tank with lights off no food.After a few hours in the tank have noticed a few have long stringy green pooh.Is this normal or should i be concerned?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm not sure it's normal, but it's unusual for fry to have problems of that nature. How big are they?

I might be worried if those same fry weren't eating when you first feed the tank. They could be clearing their gut from being a little stressed out.


----------



## BLKHWK (Jun 6, 2008)

they vary in size from .5 to 1 " they seem to be active and grazing on algae on the rocks.How long do you think i should wait to feed them?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

24 hours after landing. Some feed a little sooner.


----------



## BLKHWK (Jun 6, 2008)

When i feed the fry should i crush up the flake?also should i vary their food also have danichi veggie delux pellet 1mm


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I wouldn't crush the flake so much as to turn it into powder and have it go into the substrate and rot. 1 mm pellets might be a bit much at this stage.


----------



## BLKHWK (Jun 6, 2008)

ok thanks appreciate your advice,any other advice is appreciated too


----------



## BLKHWK (Jun 6, 2008)

Having some problems,*** lost about 3 of the fry,they dont seem bloated or beatin up.The rest seem ok but spend most of there time hiding.They eat but dont seem overly aggressive for the food.Any suggesstion?Should i treat them with metro or clout?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

If they're all eating, treatment is not usually recommended.

Was the tank cycled before putting them in? Have you tested the water for ammonia and nitrites?


----------



## BLKHWK (Jun 6, 2008)

Tank is cycled been up months,had all kinds of other fry in it no probs,havent checked water lately,just did water change yesterday


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

So what you're seeing is a bunch of skittish fry hiding behind rocks, but they come out to eat?

If you're not feeding the same food as what they were on before you bought them, that could cause them to be not so excited about the food you're feeding. What sort of flake are you feeding?

I'd stick to one food until they're settled in. If there's a lot of rock in the tank, I'd remove most of them and leave them only a few. It's important that you can see them all when you're feeding, and again until they're settled in.

It's not unusual for fry to hide in new tanks and the move may have caused enough stress to take a few out.


----------



## BLKHWK (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah thats pretty much it,but not overly aggressive eating.Im feeding them the same food as they were eating omega one cichlid flake mixed with hbh veggie flake.Want to get them on nls growth and danichi veggie deluxe.What the best way to change over?or should i wait awhile..thanks


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Wait until they're stable. If they had issues with their digestive systems, the last thing you want to do is to destabillize them again.

After a month of stability, start to mix the foods over a 2 week period. Start by including a small portion of the new food and end the 2 week period with most of the portion being the new food.


----------



## BLKHWK (Jun 6, 2008)

Great thanks for you help and advice.


----------



## twofronts (Apr 23, 2003)

you may want to try soaking the pellets also, that may help. Also keep up with good water changes. So the word is trophs have long digestive systems, So you want the food to pass through and not get clogged up in there little bodies. Atleast this is how it was explain to me. I heard having tanks with sand help with passing through there digestive system.

all this could be wrong, so dont shoot the messenger.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

twofronts said:


> you may want to try soaking the pellets also, that may help. Also keep up with good water changes. So the word is trophs have long digestive systems, So you want the food to pass through and not get clogged up in there little bodies. Atleast this is how it was explain to me. I heard having tanks with sand help with passing through there digestive system.
> 
> all this could be wrong, so dont shoot the messenger.


All OK for most of us. Some guys do keep em with success outside these things but then I can go at 120 MPH down a motorway and get away with it most of the time. :lol:
For some reason NLS pellets do not need soaking for what I think is worth. :wink:
I would grind up any pellet for baby Tropheus though and or use crumbled flake.


----------

